# 25% off Windows VPS + Linux VPS Hosting - Pure SSD - USA & UK - by SOLVPS®



## Gaiacom_LC (Oct 13, 2015)

*SolVPS*: Windows 10 VPS Hosting is Now Available!



High-performance Linux and Windows VPS hosting. Since 2013 in New York City and London. 

We specialize in:


Windows VPS Hosting

Remote Desktop (RDS) Hosting

Linux VPS hosting

Managed cPanel and Plesk Hosting

SSD VPS hosting



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Special Offer

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*THANKS FOR VIEWING! Receive a permanent, 25% discount on any order.*


We want to extend a special coupon for reading our ad. Use coupon code "*COMMUNITY*" during checkout.



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

VPS Hosting Packages

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Micro VPS*: *128 MB* of memory (DDR3 RAM) - *5 GB* of SSD VPS storage - *1x 3.40GHz* CPU Cores - *100TB* of Bandwidth


*$4* with coupon code (above)

_5 Minute Setup for USA VPS and UK VPS_

Click here to deploy this VPS


*Mini VPS*: *256 MB* of memory (DDR3 RAM) - *15 GB* of SSD VPS storage - *1x 3.40GHz* CPU Cores - *100TB* of Bandwidth


*$7.50* with coupon code (above)

_5 Minute Setup for USA VPS and UK VPS_

Deploy this VPS: Linux or Windows


*Lite VPS*: *512 MB* of memory (DDR3 RAM) - *20 GB* of SSD VPS storage - *1x 3.40GHz* CPU Cores - *100TB* of Bandwidth


*$12* with coupon code (above)

_5 Minute Setup for USA VPS and UK VPS_

Deploy this VPS: Linux or Windows


*Basic VPS*: *1 GB* of memory (DDR3 RAM) - *25 GB* of SSD VPS storage - *2x 3.40GHz* CPU Cores - *100TB* of Bandwidth


*$19.50* with coupon code (above)

_5 Minute Setup for USA VPS and UK VPS_

Deploy this VPS: Linux or Windows


*Advanced VPS*: *2 GB* of memory (DDR3 RAM) - *40 GB* of SSD VPS storage - *2x 3.40GHz* CPU Cores - *100TB* of Bandwidth


*$29.25* with coupon code (above)

_5 Minute Setup for USA VPS and UK VPS_

Deploy this VPS: Linux or Windows



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Custom VPS Configuration

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Want more?* Configure up to *24GB RAM, 800GB SSD Storage, and 16 CPU Cores*. Jump straight to the VPS builder:


Build a Custom Windows Server

Build a Custom Linux Server



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Software Addons

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Add software licenses to your server easily. We provide *free installation* and *managed support* for most software.


*cPanel* VPS Optimized ($9.95)

*Plesk* 12 ($5.95)

LiteSpeed Web Server ($14.95)

Installatron (FREE)



Microsoft SQL Server Standard ($14.95)

Microsoft Office 2013 Standard ($7.95)

Microsoft Exchange Server ($5 per user)

Microsoft RDS & RemoteApp Users ($5 per user)


We also support:


WordPress

Magento, Shopify

vBulletin, Invision, XenForo

Virtualmin, Webmin, WebsitePanel

...and more! 



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Why Choose SolVPS?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


*24x7x365 Technical Support*: Standing by around-the-clock to assist.

*30 Day Refund Guarantee*: Terms that protect YOU.

*99.99% Uptime*: Availability guaranteed by our 99.99% SLA.

*On-demand Deployment*: INSTANT SETUP! 

*Unbeatable Performance*: 100% Pure SSD Servers with Xeon E5 CPUs.


A small sample of *supercharged SSD performance:*



> [[email protected] ~]# dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync
> 
> 16384+0 records in
> 
> ...



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Available Server Locations:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*New York City* (100 William St., *Downtown* - Click to view speed test information)

*London* (Custodian Data Centre - Click to view speed test information)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Available Operating Systems: 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


Windows 10

Windows Server 2012 R2 - Windows 8.1

Windows Server 2008 R2 - Windows 7

Windows Server 2003 R2 - Windows XP


Linux Operating Systems:


Ubuntu VPS (12.04 LTS, 14.04)

CentOS VPS (5.10, 6.5, and 7.1)

Debian VPS

FreeBSD VPS

Gentoo VPS

OpenSUSE VPS

Arch Linux VPS

Fedora VPS


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thank you for your interest in our services. Please don't hesitate to contact sales [@] solvps.com with questions! 

www.solvps.com


----------

